# How to get rid of hiccups (hicoughs)



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

It works every single time for me.

Drink a glass of water backwards.

I just did it.  Gone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










A spoonful of sugar is easier.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


Thank you for that visual........

Way cool of you


----------



## LilithK (Jun 4, 2013)

Our family has used this method for years to get rid of hiccups. The kids calls it drinking water 'up-side-down' that sounds more fun to them.  The theory is to force you to drink very small amounts of water slowly for a period of time to interrupt the contractions of the diaphragm where hiccups start.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

If I attempted that, I would end up inhaling water up my nose and then spilling the glass all over the floor. My mom taught me a method that has always worked for me. I pinch my nose, take a big breath, and hold it for as long as I can. Usually that stops them.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm with Gertie Kindle.  A teaspoon of sugar works every time for me.  Don't know why.


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm a fan of the old "hold yer breath" method. Although thanks to that picture I finally understand what everyone meant by "drink a glass of water upside down". I has some fairly physics-defying images in my head up til now lol...I'll have to try that method now that I understand it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

When I was younger, I drank a glass of water without taking a breath. Just - normal drinking, not upside down. Essentially it was holding my breath, but also drinking. Anyway, it worked for a long time, but now doing that makes me have to go to the bathroom too much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, the glass of water method depends on having a glass of water handy.  Which it may or may not be.

I use a variation on the holding breath strategy.  I inhale as slowly as possible till my lungs are full.  Then I hold it as long as I can.  Then I exhale as slowly as possible.  Works every time.  And I can do it wherever I am.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I use two different methods. Drinking from the far side of the glass (mentioned earlier as "backwards" or "upside down") is what I do when they are especially persistent. First I try breathing out slowly while hugging myself tightly (hands behind opposite shoulders) and bending forward (curling back/spine, not bending at waist). I try to postpone breathing in as long as possible. This nearly always works for me.

Edited to clarify. The purpose of curling forward while hugging self and breathing out is to compress, still and calm the diaphragm.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Some very interesting ideas. Has anyone ever actually had them scared out of them? That was often attempted - trying to scare the person. I have never seen it work.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Some very interesting ideas. Has anyone ever actually had them scared out of them? That was often attempted - trying to scare the person. I have never seen it work.


I do not remember seeing it work. It hasn't worked on me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how all of these cures actually work? I mean, why does the spoonful of sugar really help?


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I cured my husband's hiccoughs once by telling him I was pregnant (I wasn't, but the shock certainly stopped those hiccoughs.)


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> I cured my husband's hiccoughs once by telling him I was pregnant (I wasn't, but the shock certainly stopped those hiccoughs.)


Evil.

I use yogic breathing -- much like Betsy's method. Long slow breath in; hold; long slow breath out; hold; repeat.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

balaspa said:


> If I attempted that, I would end up inhaling water up my nose and then spilling the glass all over the floor. My mom taught me a method that has always worked for me. I pinch my nose, take a big breath, and hold it for as long as I can. Usually that stops them.


Balaspa your mom is right. You're stopping diaphragm movement by holding the breath.

Whatever can interrupt the diaphragm acting out of control will work. Even if you make the person upset so much by saying some thing crazy that it interferes with diaphragm movement; it will take care of hiccups..


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Some very interesting ideas. Has anyone ever actually had them scared out of them? That was often attempted - trying to scare the person. I have never seen it work.


It does work but depends upon how much you scare or upset/shock a person (as I mentioned in the other post). It will not work if the person is not scared or upset enough. My grand mother used on me a long time back and it worked.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> I cured my husband's hiccoughs once by telling him I was pregnant (I wasn't, but the shock certainly stopped those hiccoughs.)


Yes, that works. Shock is a better word than upset as I used. I am enjoying these interesting methods to attain the same goal. Thanks you all...


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

Sometimes, if you forget about it, it goes off by itself. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Think of a white horse.

Seriously.

A friend told me to do it once an I laughed in her face.  Then the hiccups stopped.


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

balaspa said:


> Some very interesting ideas. Has anyone ever actually had them scared out of them? That was often attempted - trying to scare the person. I have never seen it work.


It worked on me a few times. But it has to be a really nasty scare.


----------

